

Intype (long, long awaited Windows text editor) hits 1.0 - zacs
http://inotai.com/intype/blog/36/intype-1-0

======
swah
As I remember: a few years back this was supposed to be the missing Textmate
on Windows. ST2 ate its lunch though.

------
kombinatorics
How is this better than Notepad++?

~~~
zacs
I'm not sure that it is (haven't done feature-by-feature comparison) but I
thought it was newsworthy since it's been "coming soon" for so long.

